# verrouillage du pavé numérique?



## jarville (14 Juin 2003)

Je suis honteux comme un renard surpris dans un poulaillier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ayant laissé ma bécane (Power Mac sous OS X 10.2.6) à la portée de mes petits enfants, je constate qu'il m'est maintenant impossible de me servir de mon clavier numérique. Je ne sais quelle manip a été involontairement à l'origine de cette interruption de service.

Après moultes investigations, y compris dans l' "Aide Mac", je me trouve toujours aussi démuni!

J'ai toutefois  constaté que si je pressais simultanément la touche majuscule et une touche du pavé numérique j'avais à nouveau l'usage souhaité.

Mon souhait est naturellement le retour à la "normale" c'est à dire un pavé numérique opérationnel. Que dois-je faire?

Merci d'avance.
Marcel


----------



## Lordwizard (14 Juin 2003)

Humm 

A part la touche "verr num" a presser, je ne vois qu'une seule autre solution: dans la barre des menus, regarde bien si le drapeau est francais ou francais numérique ?


----------



## jarville (14 Juin 2003)

Merci d'avoir compati!

J'ai réussi à me dépanner grâce à une lecture approfondie de l'aide Mac et particulièrement du chapître "Utilisation du clavier numérique pour déplacer la souris".

Il y est précisé:« Si vous cochez la case "Autoriser les raccourcis d'Accès universel", vous pouvez activer ou désactiver les Touches de souris en appuyant cinq fois de suite sur la touche Option.»

Et cette fameuse case autorisant  les  raccourcis  était cochée!

Avec les touches à répétition, le hasard a du faire qu'un appui un peu longuet sur la touche "Option" a totalisé les cinq appuis de suite qui ont activé les Touches de souris.

Petites causes... grands effets !!!

Marcel


----------

